# Sony PSP - recommendations?



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Had my PSP a couple of weeks now.

Can anyone give me any recommendations of 'essential' gear and games to get for it?

I already have an xbox360 and the sort of games I've got for that are Forza2, PGR4, COD4, RaceDriver Grid, Ace Combat6, FifaStreet3 and i must've forgotten a few too.

Atm I've only got a 64mb memory stick in the PSP out my mobile phone so I guess i should upgrade that pretty soon.
I've got the black official PSP case too.

I have the NFS Undercover bundle pack PSP, the game itself is ok, but wildly unrealistic and too fast to enjoy really. Completed it in 10 days.

Also have Tekken5 [always a hoot] and Tiger Woods '08.

Also ,any stuff worth downloading?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

You can put homebrew on it so games and other applications can be played directly from the memory card. This involves changing the firmware, which is a fairly safe process. This doesn't mean you have to put illegal copies on, you can put the games you own onto the memory card and it saves swapping the discs. Just google homebrew to find forums on the subject.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

syphon filter :argie: a lot more action than either metal gear solid or splinter cell but its not a run n gun kind of game.id say it was more like killzone 2 for the psp :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Not a huge libary of decent games but a huge libary of games, Currently Resistance: retribution is very good, Little Big planet, Assasins Creed and motorstorm Artic edge aren't too far away either.


----------



## rsnutters1 (Mar 19, 2009)

i'm playing Gran Turismo 2 at the mo , its brill :happy:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

rsnutters1 said:


> i'm playing Gran Turismo 2 at the mo , its brill :happy:


Eh?

How you playing that? I didnt think there was a GT game available for the PSP?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> You can put homebrew on it so games and other applications can be played directly from the memory card. This involves changing the firmware, which is a fairly safe process. This doesn't mean you have to put illegal copies on, you can put the games you own onto the memory card and it saves swapping the discs. Just google homebrew to find forums on the subject.


Cheers Pezza I'll look into it.:thumb:



silverback said:


> syphon filter :argie: a lot more action than either metal gear solid or splinter cell but its not a run n gun kind of game.id say it was more like killzone 2 for the psp :thumb:


Good stuff - sounds like my cup of tea. :devil:



Brazo said:


> Not a huge libary of decent games but a huge libary of games, Currently Resistance: retribution is very good, Little Big planet, Assasins Creed and motorstorm Artic edge aren't too far away either.


Cheers Brazo. I'll keep my eyes open for them.


----------

